# New Champion



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

We went to a big UKC show a couple weeks ago, my boy took best of breed at 4 out of 5 shows and the show he didnt my female took it lol. Yes there were other GSD's there, they were just more along the lines of the AKC german shepherds and what I like about UKC is they are looking for a dog that is correct for work, not just eye candy. ANYWAY, NEW UKC Champion Lycan Von Kimon Und Wesufer Blut


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey congratulations! He's gorgeous- and has documentation to prove it. Nice to see they chose a 'real' gsd, not one of those weird 'show' kind


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Thank you all so much! and Yes Stosh thats why I show UKC not AKC. They look at the total dog and how it relates to work.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I will keep my eyes open for UKC shows near here, although may wait for a few months to feel like going again, I don't mind not winning as long as it is a better dog, but loosing cause my dog could do what it was meant to and with stable temperment, not the reason to loose. And I still maintain she is pretty too, as the other dog won cause even though spooky and couldn't do what it was bred for, said by the judge, she was prettier?? With those long legs, more angles and collie head type,


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations!! He is stunning


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Thank you so much Jakoda, i'm a little biased lol, but i'm pretty proud of him... Great temperment and he just wants to please me.

Trudy it really is worth it to try out UKC, they keep an updated list of shows on their web site, you can search by month, state, etc.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!! What a great accomplishment!!!

He is stunning!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats! Handsome boy!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Thank you! I'm heading to another show this weekend in Tenn, they will be doing weight pulling there as well as conformation, we may try our hand/paw at it!


----------

